# Crock Pot boiled peanuts.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

1-1/2 quarts raw peanuts.
2-1/2 quarts hot water.
1/2 cup of salt. I use sea salt.

Turn on high and stir occasionally, keeping water added if needed. Cook for 5 to 7 hours, depending on how soft you want them. Refridgerate un used ones.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a great recipe. I went to Georgia recently and you could get them everywhere. I wondered how you could cook some for yourself. I have a friend who is a peanut farmer in Suffolk Va..


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Boiled p-nuts*

I use a pressure cooker,done in a hour


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Just took them up.*

Had got the recipe off the net and don't recommend it. Cooked in a slow cooker for 8 hours and still too hard and not salty enough.
Drum, how about posting your pressure cooker recipe. That was my next step anyway. Also, how soft /salty were they?


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

1. 1½ cups of salt

2. 2lbs. of peanuts (raw or green)

3. Water

4. 3 gallon stock pot

Boiling Peanuts
1.Fill the stock pot with 2 gallons of water.
2.Dissolve ½ cup of salt into the water
3.Add peanuts to the stock pot. If the peanuts are not properly staying down in the mixture, add something heavy such as a plate or trivet inside the stock pot to keep them weight down and in place.
4.Allow the peanuts to soak overnight for a period of 8 hours.
5.Drain the water that was in the stock pot over night.
6.Refill the stock pot with two gallons of fresh water.
7.Add the remainder of salt to the stock pot (1 cup).
8.Set the stock pot on the stove over a high flame and bring the peanuts to a boil.
9.Once boiling, reduce the heat to a low setting so that the peanuts are simmering.
10.Allow the peanuts to simmer for 4 to 6 hours. (Be sure to check on the peanuts every half hour or so to see if they need any additional water. If so, add water to the pot and return it to a boil before simmering again.)
11.Test the peanuts halfway through the cooking process. Remove a few peanuts, crack them open and taste them for saltiness. If deemed not salty enough, add another ½ cup of salt to the water.
12.Turn off the burner and remove the peanuts from the heat. Allow the boiled peanuts to rest for one hour.
13.Drain and serve the peanuts to family and friends.

To Soak or Not to Soak
If time is a factor, one may skip the soaking process. However the soaking reduces the cooking time because of the water that is infused into the shell and peanut. Add 1 to 2 hours cooking time if the soaking step is not followed.

Storing Boiled Peanuts
One batch of boiled peanuts yields quite a lot. If there are left over peanuts be sure to store them in a sealed container in the fridge or freezer. Boiled peanuts will last about a week in the fridge and a few months in the freezer.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Best ones I ever had, had garlic, cyanne pepper, lemon juice. Same salt and easy on the lemon. I was told the lemon helps the spices absorbe. I didn't cook, I just ate.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I did it and dang its good.


----------

